# Back after a long time...



## Satt (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello everyone. I used to post here for a while in the Japanese style forums. With college and work my schedule hasn't been condusive to martial arts training for a while. I really want/need to get started again and I thought I would come back and say hi here. Unfortunately, I live in an area that has limited martial arts programs. (or I just don't know they are there) Does anyone know of some sort of national database of martial arts schools in the US? I know, I know...look in the phonebook. I am just curious of good websites though. By the way, I live in Cleveland, TN just north of Chattanooga. I used to train with a great Budo Taijutsu guy in North Georgia, but I don't know if he still teaches. Anyway, glad to be on again and I look forward to posting more often.

Jason


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome back Jason


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome back!  Good luck in your search.  if you're still interested in bbt then check out the dojo trainig group listing at www.winjutsu.com

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Satt (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks all. I found the e-mail address of the guy I used to study bbt with. I will wait a couple days for a response. If not, I may look into trying something else. It seems the ONLY thing around me is Taekwondo. There is nothing wrong with Taekwondo. I am sure it's a wonderful art, but I have never been attracted to it. There is a Taekwondo studio right next to my house that I just realized also teaches Jujitsu. Hmmm. I wander if I would enjoy that...

Jason


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm not sure what your interests are as far as Martial Art Systems, but I would definitely check into the Jiu-jitsu. And maybe a little TKD on the side. 


Good luck


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome back !  Hope you stay awhile.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 16, 2009)

welcome back!


----------



## tallgeese (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Jack Meower (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## MJS (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome back! 

Mike


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Domino (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome back.
Found this for you, hope it possibly helps.
http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Cl...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------

